# Cash vs The Blanket



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The dog cam came in handy today. I was at work this afternoon and logged on to see what the dogs were up to and at first I just see Cash sleeping on his blanket. A little while later when I looked again Cash was gone and so was the blanket. I assumed that he was just playing with the blanket and had pulled it outside. When I looked back on the video I see that he had been rolling around on the blanket and ended up getting his head stuck through a hole in the blanket - it was a big hole, not choking him. Well he had tried to go outside, but kept tripping on the blanket because his front leg was caught in it and every time he tried to take a step the poor guy would end up on his face. . Luckily I work 5 minutes from my house so when I realized that he was stuck in the blanket I went home and freed him from is blanket prison! He's so laid back, not at all freaked out that he was trapped, he was just laying there like he wanted to be wrapped in the blanket like a mummy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good Boy, Cash!! (I'll bet you love having that dog cam!) Glad he was not traumatized by the blanket episode.


----------

